# muffler mod for MS 310



## Prof (Aug 18, 2012)

Recently had a Stihl dealer tell me that a muffler mod for my 310 would not give any gains in hp. I don't know a ton about small engines, but I'm pretty sure he was wrong?


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 19, 2012)

Careful, there are a lot of morons out there. You have found one.

The 290/310/390 are heavy anemic pigs stock. When the muffler is opened and the carb properly tuned, they can become an acceptable saw for their weight.


----------



## BrianK (Aug 19, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> The 290/310/390 are heavy anemic pigs stock. When the muffler is opened and the carb properly tuned, they can become an acceptable saw for their weight.


 
I have an MS290, just a couple months old. How hard is the muffler mod? Any links? If it improves it, maybe I'll stop looking all over the internet for a used pro Stihl?
 (doubtful...)


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 19, 2012)

BrianK said:


> I have an MS290, just a couple months old. How hard is the muffler mod? Any links? If it improves it, maybe I'll stop looking all over the internet for a used pro Stihl?
> (doubtful...)



I just picked up a MS 260 off Ebay for $165 shipped..... Dont quit looking!

As for the Muffler mod, HittinSteel said it best. 



HittinSteel said:


> Careful, there are a lot of morons out there. You have found one.
> 
> The 290/310/390 are heavy anemic pigs stock. When the muffler is opened and the carb properly tuned, they can become an acceptable saw for their weight.



Well worth it. IMO


----------



## Prof (Aug 20, 2012)

BrianK said:


> I have an MS290, just a couple months old. How hard is the muffler mod? Any links? If it improves it, maybe I'll stop looking all over the internet for a used pro Stihl?
> (doubtful...)


 
Found this link on tree world: http://www.treeworld.info/f40/ms-390-fine-tuning-questions-12382.html

One thing to keep in mind is that modifying the muffler may void your warranty. My 310 is 7 yrs old, so my warranty has long since gone the way of the dinosaur.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 20, 2012)

muffler mods are relatively easy, go to youtube and there should be some tutorials.  As Hittinsteel said, any mod to a modern saw muffler is a gain in HP.  The muffler is the main place that these saws are restricted to meet emissions.  Also the plastic limiters on the hi-low carb screws, when you mod the muffler, get rid of those.  you can make some big improvements in power by some simple steps..,..


----------



## Backroads (Aug 21, 2012)

I have yet to do this and every time I read up on this it makes me want to. My 310 is now 5 or 6 years old and seen about 30 cord. I think its finally time. Just printed out the instructions maybe when I have time on Wednesday.


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 21, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> The 290/310/390 are heavy anemic pigs stock. When the muffler is opened and the carb properly tuned, they can become an acceptable saw for their weight.




Does the 270 fit in there anywhere? I never hear about anybody modding one.


----------



## Backroads (Aug 21, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Does the 270 fit in there anywhere? I never hear about anybody modding one.


 
That's cus it's a 270...  lol, J/K! Do a search, ya never know what you will find.


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 21, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Does the 270 fit in there anywhere? I never hear about anybody modding one.


 
I'm not sure on the 270. I almost bought a 270 but bit the bullet for a 260.

I imagine it can be muffler modded to bring out its potential.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 21, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> muffler mods are relatively easy, go to youtube and there should be some tutorials. As Hittinsteel said, any mod to a modern saw muffler is a gain in HP. The muffler is the main place that these saws are restricted to meet emissions. Also the plastic limiters on the hi-low carb screws, when you mod the muffler, get rid of those. you can make some big improvements in power by some simple steps..,..


 
Plus you make the saw lighter. A guy actually told me that once. A C


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm chomping to do it. Looks really easy on the 290/310/390 series. It's actually more difficult to access the screws and tune afterwards than it is to open up the can.


----------

